# NYC Christmas Tree at Rockefeller Center



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2019)

Beautiful  ... as always


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 19, 2019)

All I can say is Wow!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2019)

https://www.6sqft.com/the-history-of-the-rockefeller-center-christmas-tree-a-nyc-holiday-tradition/


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 21, 2019)

Aunt Bea, thank you so much very interesting!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2019)

I had to have another look at your post RR.  It is wonderful!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I had to have another look at your post RR.  It is wonderful!


Thanks Ruthanne.


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 25, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Thanks Ruthanne.


The Men Who Made America dvd


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2019)

That's lovely RR... really pretty.   In contrast ours in Trafalgar square looks very weedy


----------

